# Went To A Comic Book Store Yesterday



## fmdog44 (Aug 29, 2018)

The comic books are $5.00 ea. which is 50 times more than when I was a kid @10 cents ea. What if books were 50 times more expensive??!! (I didn't buy any because all the villains are modern day issues like pollution etc. Bring back the arch villains)


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2018)

Every  Friday  My city library has a used book sale.  PAPERBACKS  are  25¢  each.  I come home  with a whole 

bag full.  I rarely  run out of something to read.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> The comic books are $5.00 ea. which is 50 times more than when I was a kid @10 cents ea. What if books were 50 times more expensive??!! (I didn't buy any because all the villains are modern day issues like pollution etc. Bring back the arch villains)



When I was a kid I had more trouble coming up with 10 cents than I do coming up with $5.00 today, I'm good.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Good point, Bea.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 29, 2018)

Did you seen Sheldon, Howard, Leonard or Raj?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 29, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid I had more trouble coming up with 10 cents than I do coming up with $5.00 today, I'm good.



Considering the comics are smaller and thinner and the technology to create them now is light years ahead of the 50's it is against my principals to give my money to them. I really went out of curiosity more than to buy. Maybe the price reflects in part, lower demand because kids don't read books anymore.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 29, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid I had more trouble coming up with 10 cents than I do coming up with $5.00 today, I'm good.



I worked in a store when I was 9 years old for .35/hour and that helped feed my extensive comic books habit.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 30, 2018)

Have not bought or seen one in years.  Will have to look at the magazine section next time I go to the store.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2018)

I had hundreds of comics all through my young years. Donald Duck and Uncle Scrooge. Had all of Superman books and a series called Blackhawk. Whenever his men charged they would yeLL HAWKA.
My collection, probably worth thousands, went to our dump in our woods.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 30, 2018)

I remember 10 cent comic books. They were sold in most grocery stores, there wasn't a specific comic book store. We traded comic books between us until they were just rags. I remember 10 cent pop too. I always bought Pepsi because it came in a bigger bottle than Coke. My candy bar purchases were made with size in mind too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 30, 2018)

Timetrvlr said:


> I remember 10 cent comic books. They were sold in most grocery stores, there wasn't a specific comic book store. We traded comic books between us until they were just rags. I remember 10 cent pop too. I always bought Pepsi because it came in a bigger bottle than Coke. My candy bar purchases were made with size in mind too.



Candy, Coke and comics. Life was good.


----------



## Linda (Aug 30, 2018)

When I was a little girl in Portland, Oregon, people used to trade comic books to get new reading material.  I remember my dad handing my older brother a stack of comic books and he'd go around the neighborhood (to neighbors we did not know) and trade one for one with people who were also looking for new reading material.  Now as I think back it sounds kind of embarrassing.  When he came back with a pile of new comics we'd go through them and everyone looking for their favorites.  My dad liked the military comics and Uncle Scrooge, my brother the super heros, and I was after Little Iodine and Little Dot.  This was in the early 50s and we didn't have a TV.  We did have a lot of books in our house though, comic books weren't our only reading material.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid I had more trouble coming up with 10 cents than I do coming up with $5.00 today, I'm good.


It was a tough call;
comic book or red tube of 100 BBs
both were 10 cents
the BBs always ruled


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2018)

I got 25 cents allowance so I could buy both bbs and a comic book. We had a store that sold used comics. They would tear off half the front page and sell for 2-3 cents each.
For money for Saturday movies, we would take bottles back to the store and get 2 cents deposit back. Our two movie houses were 14 cents and 16 cents to get in. Plenty of change for popcorn and a box of milk duds.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I got 25 cents allowance so I could buy both bbs and a comic book. We had a store that sold used comics. They would tear off half the front page and sell for 2-3 cents each.
> For money for Saturday movies, we would take bottles back to the store and get 2 cents deposit back. Our two movie houses were 14 cents and 16 cents to get in. Plenty of change for popcorn and a box of milk duds.



Man, you were rich

I used to enjoy the ads on the back page, like the X-Ray glasses ad



….they don’t work, btw


----------



## JimW (Aug 31, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Man, you were rich
> 
> I used to enjoy the ads on the back page, like the X-Ray glasses ad
> 
> ...



They got you too, eh? I think almost every teenage boy fell for that add. :laugh:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2018)

A few of my favorites......


----------



## JimW (Aug 31, 2018)

My favorite Charles Atlas ad was the "Stop kicking sand in our faces".



Definitely not p/c for today's world.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

I remember that ad!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## JimW (Aug 31, 2018)

I had those sea Monkeys RR!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

JimW said:


> I had those sea Monkeys RR!



No kidding? I heard they are brine shrimp but I never saw them. Did you train them to "do tricks"?


----------



## JimW (Aug 31, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> No kidding? I heard they are brine shrimp but I never saw them. Did you train them to "do tricks"?



That's exactly what they are/were. And the trick part?  Let's just say that false advertising was much more prevalent back then, lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

JimW said:


> That's exactly what they are/were. And the trick part?  Let's just say that false advertising was much more prevalent back then, lol.



I get it!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2018)

JimW said:


> My favorite Charles Atlas ad was the "Stop kicking sand in our faces".
> 
> View attachment 55906
> 
> Definitely not p/c for today's world.



This one was my favorite and i think in part inspired me to gt in to weights.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2018)

I liked Archie, Hot Stuff and all super heroes. I could not get enough.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2018)

http://mentalfloss.com/article/30420/11-shameless-comic-book-ads-cost-us-our-allowance-money

Check these old comic book ads out and read the details of what you really got when you ordered. Make sure you read about the little monkey in a cup!!


----------



## JimW (Aug 31, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I get it!



They still sell the Sea Monkeys. No claims of training them to do tricks though.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2018)

In Florida, I have an 1950s Johnson and Co. catalog. I swear, you could order anything from them. Pistols, cigarettes, jokes and magic tricks and just tons of stuff. Must be at least 500 pages of things.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Pappy said:


> In Florida, I have an 1950s Johnson and Co. catalog. I swear, you could order anything from them. Pistols, cigarettes, jokes and magic tricks and just tons of stuff. Must be at least 500 pages of things.



But Pappy, does it have Sea-Monkeys? The untrainable kind, even?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> http://mentalfloss.com/article/30420/11-shameless-comic-book-ads-cost-us-our-allowance-money
> 
> Check these old comic book ads out and read the details of what you really got when you ordered. Make sure you read about the little monkey in a cup!!



Oh gosh, this was great! they;re all there, even the submarine. The guy telling the story was really funny.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, and real monkeys. It’s amazing what you could buy by mail.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2018)

Well you need to go book shopping with my son.  He found books at a flea market often set up near a Rite Aid. He said he's pretty sure his haul would have cost $125 but he only paid $8.  But wait a minute, really he got them for free. When he got home he found $8 in one of the books.  When he was a long distance trucker, he had to stay over at a hotel one night. He cracked open the phone book and found $100 bill.  I haven't even looked at a comic book in decades.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2018)

Good for him, Diva!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 2, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well you need to go book shopping with my son.  He found books at a flea market often set up near a Rite Aid. He said he's pretty sure his haul would have cost $125 but he only paid $8.  But wait a minute, really he got them for free. When he got home he found $8 in one of the books.  When he was a long distance trucker, he had to stay over at a hotel one night. He cracked open the phone book and found $100 bill.  I haven't even looked at a comic book in decades.



That's funny. I bought a used book once and found a packet of cocaine!


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 2, 2018)

I go to the comic shop every week and read lots of comic books to this day.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 3, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Man, you were rich
> 
> I used to enjoy the ads on the back page, like the X-Ray glasses ad
> 
> ...



As I type this, I have a pair of ancient X- ray specs sitting on a shelf. The illusion that they do work, when you hold up your hand and see "bone," is what the gag is about. You let someone do that, and then you take them back, put them on, and stare at the person's body, making comments that are apropos. That actually makes for some fun times,  especially when you're a kid. I remember - - -


----------

